# Overnighter at the Spur



## wide spread (May 22, 2011)

I just got back today from an overnight trip out near the Spur. Ended up releasing a white and a blue and bringing six nice dolphin back. Fished the mountain north of the spur all night for swords with zero luck. I was able to find a rip just north of the spur that held most of the fish we caught. I found a small buoy floating out around the canyon where I picked up two of the dolphin. Grass was scattered but fishable we just had to work it hard to keep the baits clean. There was lots of sign of life out there with plenty of flyers around.


----------



## Docs Holiday (Mar 11, 2012)

Nice work! What did they eat?


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Those are some good looking dolphin...congrats!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Pretty work; thanks for report & pic!
Catch 'em up.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

They are NICE ones!!!


----------



## Yellow fever 23 (May 25, 2013)

Nice group of mahi!


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

what did the dolphin hit , lures or bait?


----------



## BajaBob (Feb 4, 2010)

*Nice Dolphin*

Dang; those are a nice set of dolphin!!


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Very nice, congrats


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

Looks like a freezer full for sure.

Good Report.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Very cool! Glad to hear of fish being caught in the canyon, it seems a lot of us get so caught up thinking we have to go the rigs, we forget how awesome places like the Spur can be! Good Job!

Robert


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

All stud fish there.


----------



## wide spread (May 22, 2011)

CaUght them on Ilanders rigged with ballyhoo, naked swimming ballyhoo and a Pakula sprocket.


----------



## 4wahoo850 (Jul 16, 2012)

Nice bulls!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

What depths did you set your baits at for swords?


----------

